# Weekend Warrior Supreme



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

I looked at a house last week because a home inspector suggested it in his report. It specifically mentioned the basement, which the homeowner finished himself. The basement had some of the most beautiful carpentry I've ever seen, which the homeowner did in a mere three years.

Unfortunately, he also did his own electrical work without reading the hardware store pamphlet, or watching a home repair TV show. I told the buyer it needed to be disconnected. 

Just another day of carpenters doing electrical work in Illinois...no fines, no enforcement. The buyer called the electrical inspector and he said something like "We won't make him rip it out or anything?"

:whistling

Dave


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

And your point of posting this in the carpentry section is??


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

No, No, Minnesota carpenters do electrical too. I just finished a hot tub supply and used leftover Christmas lights for a line to the tub heater, it's so cool I got bubbles and heat along with blinking lights and I got all my supplies at Home Depot at 50% off. Minnesota Sparky at your service!


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

silvertree said:


> No, No, Minnesota carpenters do electrical too. I just finished a hot tub supply and used leftover Christmas lights for a line to the tub heater, it's so cool I got bubbles and heat along with blinking lights and I got all my supplies at Home Depot at 50% off. Minnesota Sparky at your service!



Mind if we call you mini-spark, then?? . . . :laughing:


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

...well, the carpentry work was some of the best I've ever seen.

Dave


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Tiger said:


> ...well, the carpentry work was some of the best I've ever seen.
> 
> Dave



OK, - - we can tell your a dedicated electrician now, - - taking the path of least resistance . . . :laughing:


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

OK, - - we can tell your a dedicated electrician now, - - taking the path of least resistance . . . :laughing:

Don't get him all amped up, you can see he's already wired! :thumbup:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I think it's fair to say that most carpenters have no business messing with electrical wiring, and most of them do not. Of the one's who do anyhow, I pity their customers. 

There is a portion of carpenters who can do really neat and code-compliant wiring, albeit normally at a very slow speed when compared to an electrician.

There remains a very small group of carpenters who are also very competent electricians, who can do the job skillfully and with speed. Those are pretty rare guys.

I should add that most electricians have no business doing carpentry either. I even try to get a carpenter to put in blocking for me here and there if they're still on the job.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

silvertree said:


> OK, - - we can tell your a dedicated electrician now, - - taking the path of least resistance . . . :laughing:
> Don't get him all amped up, you can see he's already wired! :thumbup:


Talk like that really makes him light up!:clap:


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Ohm's second law - when treading in the sawdust of those that can, tread lightly least you cause a spark.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

silvertree said:


> OK, - - we can tell your a dedicated electrician now, - - taking the path of least resistance . . . :laughing:
> 
> Don't get him all amped up, you can see he's already wired! :thumbup:




Ohm-y-god, you're right, - - maybe he's just juiced . . . :laughing:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice to see that this _sparked_ some interest.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

This is what you get when you post with well grounded individuals.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Crap! I was working on grounded next:laughing:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I just can't keep_ current_ !


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

neolitic said:


> Crap! I was working on grounded next:laughing:


Well at least you've found an outlet for your sense of humor.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Don't know Watt to say! 
Must have blown a fuse.


----------



## Ahren (Nov 20, 2007)

Neo, Silver, you guys are a couple of ball *breakers.:w00t:*

Okay, that was a stretch.

I'm gonna go to the electrical forum and post the story of how my electrician father-in-law tried to build a foot stool that ended up looking like a painted turd.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

watt are you guys doing to this chap, he's lible to trip with all this ribbing:laughing:


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

You are all *STRIPPING* the man's pride.
I'm out, don't want to *OVERLOAD* this thread


----------

